# Sleep Paralysis: Experiences and Thoughts.



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I think of sleep paralysis as the brain "hiccuping" as it transitions through sleep phases. 

In my experience, to avoid or lessen the likelihood of getting sleep paralysis:

*-sleep on a regular routine
-do not take naps*

Naps are my biggest trigger. Not during the nap, but the night after I take a nap, I'm most likely to get a sleep paralysis episode. So if you get them, and you don't like them, stop napping. 

Most interesting experience - a man/creature was behind my back behind my bed (that I couldn't see but could *sense* and was speaking an inaudible language into my ear/mind in a deep creepy voice. Like monster-gibberish. And he was saying it into my mind really loud.. speaking directly to my brain. 

Real sexy.. haha... sweet nothings.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I'm still terrify of it, although I haven't had any in a few years. If this is how a coma is like, it's like hell to me. One time I had a sleep paralysis while napping in the living room, and my brother walked into the living to dim the blinds b/c he saw me sleeping, but I wanted to tell him, no let there be some light in the room. I feel like the only way to wake out of a sleep paralysis was to go back to sleep, it feels so hard to lift a finger, it's like you have no strength.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

I haven't really had any serious sleep paralysis episodes, but I do remember experiencing them once or twice. I was afraid at that time, even though I already had knowledge about what it is and how it is just my body being asleep while my mind was "awake". 

However, I was able to recall this sleep paralysis breaking technique which involves deliberate irregular breathing which serves to "notify" the brain that the body is actually awake... or something. Thankfully I was able to control my breaths and so I broke out of it. But damn was it scary!


----------



## Ian Gunderson (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea i have had all my life. I used to be terrified of it until i started converting it to lucid dreams and OBES. Its can be a very scary if u dont know what to do. If I'm even stuck in SP and want to get out all you need to do is wiggle your big toe. For some odd reason your big toe can be moved during SP and will get you out right away. After i get out i stay awake for 15 mins so i dont get back into it.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I get them. A couple of times when I am young and more frequent when I got older. I also have hypnogogic hallucinations which I don't necessarily have to be paralyzed to have. I hear voices, see things, make up scenarios and even hear music. They are very vivid and can be really scary.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Lucid dreaming and sleep paralysis usually go hand in hand with me. I'll have dream within lucid dream first and each time I awake from one dream into another I'll think "okay, I'm finally awake now" only to realize that there is something off about the room that I'm in, like the clock has a nonsensical time on it or something. Sometimes I'll even dream that I have sleep paralysis. It goes many levels deep, I always think of the movie Inception now. When I do finally wake up but can't move I've learned to focus all of my attention on just trying to move a single finger and I don't let myself freak out. Once I move one I move it repeatedly, like tapping it, until it starts to rev the rest of my body into movement. Then I usually walk around the room I'm in freaking out for about two minutes making sure I'm really awake, touching things, throwing water on my face, etc. I've found that I'm most prone to these when I've been drinking or am otherwise dehydrated.


----------

